# Need Vacation Coverage in Ocean County 1/19 - 1/24



## PropertyPros (Nov 2, 2011)

I will be away on vacation from the morning of 1/19 through the evening of 1/24. I have two buildings left that still need coverage. One is a small shopping center in Manchester and also a small office building in Whiting. They are not too small and worth a good several hours of work. They are within 15 minutes of each other. 

You must be able to salt these lots as well. I also require proof of valid insurance etc

I prefer someone who is local to the area not someone who would have to travel to be here.

We can discuss in more detail when you call or PM me.

Michael 732-604-4954


----------



## PropertyPros (Nov 2, 2011)

*Still Looking*

These are worth a few thousand dollars for even a 2" event. Nobody in the area has room or interested in making some good money if it snows?

Any comments or suggestions on why nobody is responding or interested would also be appreciated.

Michael 732-604-4954


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

I know someone that will be able to cover it, i will probably end up doing the work anyway. will send pm.


----------



## PropertyPros (Nov 2, 2011)

*Coverage Found. Thank you.*

Coverage has been found. thank you to those who responded.


----------

